# Surf Fishing a bit north



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Fished the beach in the Long Branch area Saturday with friends. The group landed about 10 Fluke with one keeper. I landed a 22" Bass on softshell crab. Had another larger fish have a nice run on the pole but I lost it after a two minute fight. My buddy landed a "Pilot fish" and some more small fluke. Not a bad day considering the surf is slow now. Lots of bait in the water. After I left "business" My buddys landed some nice Blues in the 8 pound range. 

Going to try it again this Saturday


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Carl, the surf fluking has been good up and down the Jersey shore. The stable warm water temps have kept that fishery hot. When the weed isn't bad Brigantine has been really good drifting a killie under a slip float along the jetty.

gotta love it . . . 

Rod


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I went again on 8/27. Landed ten more Fluke with four keepers. I dead sticked too with junk fish. Couldn't get any fresh Bunker. No good tackle shops close.

Carl


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Took some nice fluke on some spot the other day but none were keepers just short by and inch. Two of the four were pretty fat in size. Were is that fish stretcher when you need it


----------

